# Exact vs defrosted peas?



## JillGat (Apr 27, 2020)

I am feeding my 10 day old (I think) baby the Exact Handfeeding Formula. I see recommendations here to feed them defrosted peas. What is the difference between these two? And with the formula, how do I know how thick to make it? Right now I am mixing it to the consistency of ketchup. But should I be feeding peas?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you feeding him with a cut-off syringe method as in youtube videos? If so, stick to the handrearing formula as it contains all the vitamins they need. Feeding peas are for older babies (2 or 3 weeks and older). At that age they don't want to be fed with a cut-off syringe as they are older and close to weaning.


----------



## JillGat (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks, Marina! When they "graduate" from the cut-off syringe, what is the feeding method?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

At 3 weeks you can start adding some small seeds to the formula. You can leave a bowl of seeds with him and encourage him to peck at the seeds by playing with it using your fingers. They view your fingers as the food source and will copy what your fingers are doing. Do the same with a small bowl of water.

When you are weaning him, still feed him in the mornings and try and encourage him to eat during the day. Sometimes they learn quickly, others take time to learn. He might only start eating one type of seed first, so always make sure those are available. Eventually he will move on to the other seeds. If you think he has not eaten enough during the day, then you can feed again at night.


----------

